# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Как выбрать правильный монитор для длительной работы за компьютером

## Labs

_На что обратить внимание при выборе монитора, если Вы проводите много времени за компьютером
_
Сегодня на рынке представлено такое разнообразие мониторов, что каждый может найти для себя идеальную модель. Однако, некоторые из нас проводят перед экраном больше времени, чем в реальном мире. Графические дизайнеры, программисты, финансовые аналитики, офисные работники: независимо от того, что именно Вам необходимо для выполнения своей работы, наличие определенных функций в мониторе значительно упростит процесс. Компания MMD, лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, рассказывает, на что обратить внимание при выборе монитора, чтобы сохранить ясный ум и хорошее самочувствие.

·         *Боль в спине и шее:* Для того, чтобы предотвратить физический дискомфорт от длительной работы за компьютером, Вам стоит выбрать эргономичный монитор, который обеспечит правильное положение тела.
·         *Подставка с регулируемой высотой* – хорошее начало. Устанавливая монитор на уровне глаз, Вы обеспечиваете себе максимальный комфорт во время чтения.

·         *Подставка* *Philips* *SmartErgoBase* предлагает больше вариантов: выбрав оптимальные для себя высоту, поворот и наклон монитора, Вы облегчите физическое напряжение после длительного рабочего дня. Подставка позволяет опустить дисплей практически до уровня стола. А приятным бонусом станет уменьшение количества телодвижений и комфортная рабочая среда.

·         Кто не сталкивался с проблемой *усталости глаз*, возникающей в результате долгого пребывания за компьютером? Следующим шагом в создании идеальной рабочей среды является выбор монитора, оснащенного технологиями борьбы с отрицательным влиянием недостаточного освещения в помещении и потенциально опасного коротковолнового синего света.

·         Коротковолновый синий свет может негативно воздействовать на глаза и с течением времени ухудшить зрение пользователей. *Технология* *Philips* *SoftBlue* работает с аппаратными элементами светодиодного дисплея и блокирует часть синего света в его источнике, сохраняя оригинальные цвета. В основе же традиционных методов решения проблемы отрицательного влияния синего света лежит использование стеклянных фильтров, в результате чего изображение приобретает легкий желтый оттенок.  В лучшем случае искажение цвета снижает качество просмотра; в худшем – делает работу невозможной. Еще одним способом снижения потенциально вредного излучения является интеллектуальная программная функция LowBlue.

·         *Технология* *Flicker**-**free* регулирует яркость и уменьшает мерцание. Из-за особенностей регулировки яркости в дисплеях со светодиодной подсветкой некоторые пользователи замечают мерцание на экране, которое быстро утомляет глаза. Технология Flicker-free обеспечивает более комфортную работу за компьютером. Еще одна опция – *EasyRead* – предназначена для комфортного чтения текста на экране, будто перед Вами бумажная страница.  

·         *Множество кабелей:* Большое количество кабелей и недостаточное количество разъемов для их подключения – настоящая «головная боль» офисных работников. Как решить эту проблему? Вот несколько способов:

·         *USB**-**C* идеально подходит для пользователей ультрабуков. Он превращает монитор в док-станцию, максимально расширяя возможности подключения и создавая гибкое рабочее место. USB-C предоставляет доступ ко всем периферийным устройствам, подсоединенным к монитору, а для передачи видео- и аудиоконтента и доступа к интернету или локальной сети требуется только один кабель  - USB SuperSpeed.

·         Системы из двух и более мониторов повышают производительность и облегчают работу в режиме многозадачности. С этой целью следует выбрать устройство с функцией *Daisy* *Chaining* (последовательное подключение нескольких мониторов), реализуемой с помощью всего одного кабеля DisplayPort.

·         *Уязвимость через вебкамеры:* веб-камеры – это быстрый и простой способ поддерживать связь с коллегами и партнерами по всему миру. Но в то же время они влекут за собой риск взлома: каждая веб-камера является “окном” в Вашу компанию. Существует вероятность того, что хакер взломает Вашу веб-камеру и использует ее для создания несанкционированной точки доступа. Всплывающие веб-камеры предлагают тот же уровень удобства, но с минимальным риском: веб-камера появляется только по необходимости — например, во время переговоров, а в остальное время скрыта за корпусом монитора.

·         Все больше и больше людей стараются делать выбор в пользу «зеленых» технологических продуктов. Монитор, оснащенный *технологиями для защиты окружающей среды*, помогает минимизировать выбросы CO2 в атмосферу и снизить негативное воздействие других факторов на экологию.

·         Функция *PowerSensor**,* распознавая, находитесь Вы сейчас перед монитором или нет, снижает потребление электроэнергии на 80% и уменьшает объем выбросов CO2.

·         Ртуть является одним из наиболее токсичных природных веществ, влияющих на людей и животных. Выбирайте дисплей *не содержащий ртути*, например, Philips со светодиодной подсветкой, чтобы уменьшить отрицательное воздействие Ваших устройств на окружающую среду.

Перечисленные выше функции монитора – залог эффективной и комфортной работы за компьютером длительное время. Пускай они помогут Вам оставаться продуктивными и сохранять хорошее самочувствие – независимо от того, сколько времени займет выполнение поставленных задач.

----------

